# Assemble new PC - opinions



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,
soon I will assemble a new PC with these components.
I would like to know what you think.

-MB
*B450M-PRO-VDH-MAX*





						B450M PRO-VDH MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 Micro ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2,  MSI PRO




					www.msi.com
				




-CPU
*Ryzen 5 3400G*


			https://www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-ryzen-5-3400g
		


-RAM
*VENGEANCE LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15*





						VENGEANCE® LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Memory Kit - White
					

VENGEANCE LPX memory is designed for high-performance overclocking. The heatspreader is made of pure aluminum for faster heat dissipation, and the eight-layer PCB helps manage heat and provides superior overclocking headroom.




					www.corsair.com
				




-PSU
*EVGA 550 B3, 80 Plus BRONZE 550W, Fully Modular, EVGA Eco Mode*








						Products - Featured Products
					

Products - Featured Products




					www.evga.com
				




-FAN (REAR)
*Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM, 4 pin, 92x92x25mm*








						NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
					

The classic NF-B9 is a long-standing favourite among enthusiast users around the world and helped to found Noctua’s reputation as a top-tier manufacturer of premium quality quiet cooling components. The new redux edition reissues this award-winning model in a streamlined, accessibly priced...




					noctua.at
				




-SSD
*Patriot Burst, 120 GB*





						Patriot Burst Solid State Drive ( SSD ) | Patriot Memory
					

The Patriot Burst Solid State Drive is the perfect way to enhance your computer performance. The Burst offers fast transfer speeds to speed up application loading and provide an overall better gaming experience.




					www.info.patriotmemory.com
				




-2 Laptop HDD SATA, 500 GBx2
**that I don't know how to connect them*

-Wifi Adapter





						TL-WN881ND | 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Express Adapter | TP-Link Israel
					

Wireless N speeds up to 300Mbps make TL-WN881ND ideal for streaming and gaming. MIMO technology improves performance and stability with better signal penetration and coverage.




					www.tp-link.com
				



*TL-WN881ND 300Mbps Wireless N PCI Express Adapter  *

-Case 15 years old
**power button and reset and LEDs included in the case
I don't know how to connect them* 


Thank's
Regards


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

PSU is huge overkill.

I wouldn't go with 3400G when a Ryzen 3 1200 + RX 570 is about the same price. Same upgrade path but better day 1 performance. 3400G is for small form factor systems.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like a good build, do you plan to add a dGPU later on? If so I'd suggest getting a Ryzen 2 based 3xxx chip, provided it fits your budget & you'll use the GPU for things other than browsing the web or watching cat videos


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> PSU is huge overkill.
> 
> I wouldn't go with 3400G when a Ryzen 3 1200 + RX 570 is about the same price. Same upgrade path but better day 1 performance. 3400G is for small form factor systems.


thank's
as a power supply I was about to take the Corsair CX500
500W compared to 550W
save about a $ 10





						CX500 — 80 PLUS® Bronze Certified Power Supply
					

The CX500 delivers the power needed for medium specification home or office PCs that do not have high numbers of components, while also offering high energy efficiency and low noise.




					www.corsair.com
				



but I don't know if it is a good power supply with good quality internal components, for the power even adding a gpu I think they are enough. not?



R0H1T said:


> Looks like a good build, do you plan to add a dGPU later on? If so I'd suggest getting a Ryzen 2 based 3xxx chip, provided it fits your budget & you'll use the GPU for things other than browsing the web or watching cat videos


thank's
yes, I think yes. but for now I am satisfied with the apu


more than to play the PC is for work, but every now and then I would like to play a bit of game not an ultra graphic for this apu it seems to me a good solution, compared to taking a dedicated GPU. the program he uses for work will be mostly autocad.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,it is a nice build. I would avoid using the Corsair RAM with Ryzen and I think you should make an effort and get some GSkill  3200mhz at least or maybe some Patriot Viper also would get the ASRock B450m Steel Legend for the motherboard if there is not a big difference in price. Enjoy your build


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

You can make do with 300 W or 400 W if adding a mid range GPU.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi,it is a nice build. I would avoid using the Corsair RAM with Ryzen and I think you should make an effort and get some GSkill  3200mhz at least or maybe some Patriot Viper also would get the ASRock B450m Steel Legend for the motherboard if there is not a big difference in price. Enjoy your build


why would you avoid the corsair ram?

the mb I chose is one of the few that you don't have to update the bios to use the ryzen 3000. for this I chose it.

thank's



FinneousPJ said:


> You can make do with 300 W or 400 W if adding a mid range GPU.



in the future I would like a rx 580 or gtx 1060
for these 2 are 450-500W sufficient?
could you indicate some mid rage gpu?
thank's


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 17, 2019)

ryzen memory controller and corsair vengeance kits doesn't like each other.
here are replacements








						16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
					

DDR4 Module von G.Skill | 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit :: Lagernd :: über 24.590 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				











						16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB für AMD DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)
					

DDR4 Module von G.Skill | 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB für AMD DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit :: Lagernd :: über 2.170 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				



or if you buy from another shop look for F4-3200C16D-16GTZR or F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX
first kit will work fine with zen2 but for zen&zen+ you better take amd dedicated one


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> ryzen memory controller and corsair vengeance kits doesn't like each other.
> here are replacements
> 
> 
> ...


ryzen 3400g is zen2?


what do you think of this ram? can it be okay?








						Computer Memory | DDR4 DDR3 DDR2 RAM Upgrades | Crucial.com
					

Use the Crucial Advisor tool and Crucial System Scanner to find compatible DDR4, DDR3, DDR2 memory upgrades for your system. FREE US Delivery.




					www.crucial.com


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> the mb I chose is one of the few that you don't have to update the bios to use the ryzen 3000. for this I chose it.



The B450m Steel Legend does as well. 

As for the RAM Crucial it is ok but I would rather go for GSkill, it will help the integrated GPU as well.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> why would you avoid the corsair ram?
> 
> the mb I chose is one of the few that you don't have to update the bios to use the ryzen 3000. for this I chose it.
> 
> ...


Yes, 400 W is enough for 3400G +RX580. Make sure you have 30 Amps or more on the 12 V line and you're golden.



Mr_Shocker said:


> ryzen 3400g is zen2?
> 
> 
> what do you think of this ram? can it be okay?
> ...


Ryzen 3400G is NOT Zen 2. APUs are one gen behind.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> ryzen 3400g is zen2?
> 
> 
> what do you think of this ram? can it be okay?
> ...


Ryzen 3400G is Zen+.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yes, 400 W is enough for 3400G +RX580. Make sure you have 30 Amps or more on the 12 V line and you're golden.
> 
> 
> Ryzen 3400G is NOT Zen 2. APUs are one gen behind.


thank's
would you have some 450W power supply to suggest?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> would you have some 450W power supply to suggest?


get the Corsair CX450, it is cheap and it is reliable. I build several PC's at work with it and never had issues.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> The B450m Steel Legend does as well.
> 
> As for the RAM Crucial it is ok but I would rather go for GSkill, it will help the integrated GPU as well.


thank's
I chose the mb msi because it is cheap and the lights or LEDs do not interest me and above all it has the vga connection to connect my philips 1366x768 screen



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> get the Corsair CX450, it is cheap and it is reliable. I build several PC's at work with it and never had issues.


thank's


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 17, 2019)

550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
					

Netzteile ATX von Seasonic | 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold :: über 4.610 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				











						520 Watt Seasonic M12II-520 Evo Modular 80+ Bronze - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
					

Netzteile ATX von Seasonic | 520 Watt Seasonic M12II-520 Evo Modular 80+ Bronze :: über 1.730 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> Netzteile ATX von Seasonic | 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold :: über 4.610 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...


thank's


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Something like this would be enough since you're going for a cheaper, lower spec system









						400 Watt Silverstone Strider Essential Series Non-Modular 80+ - Netzteile ab 400W | Mindfactory.de
					

Netzteile ATX von Silverstone | 400 Watt Silverstone Strider Essential Series Non-Modular 80+ :: über 30 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




I'm all for supreme quality PSUs, but you gotta consider the use case.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 17, 2019)

3400g really isn't a great option for the money, especially if you're already considering a separate gpu in the near future; if you have at least some basic one to carry you over (like a gt 710, 730 or the like), I would suggest a 9400f for a similar or even slightly lower price. Also I agree with some others that the 5500W PSU from Evga isn't all that great and one of the two Seasonic units posted above is a better choice.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> 3400g really isn't a great option for the money, especially if you're already considering a separate gpu in the near future; if you have at least some basic one to carry you over (like a gt 710, 730 or the like), I would suggest a 9400f for a similar or even slightly lower price. Also I agree with some others that the 5500W PSU from Evga isn't all that great and one of the two Seasonic units posted above is a better choice.


9400f is apu?

yes,i'm considering other options for the psu and the ram

thank's


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 17, 2019)

No, that's why I said if you have at least some basic gpu for now before you get a proper one.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> 9400f is apu?
> 
> yes,i'm considering other options for the psu and the ram





FinneousPJ said:


> Something like this would be enough since you're going for a cheaper, lower spec system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you put 400W now in the future do you have to change psu if you decide to put a gpu?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> if you put 400W now in the future do you have to change psu if you decide to put a gpu?


No, I already said that's enough for 3400G +RX 580. As an example. People love overestimating power reqs for some reason.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> if you put 400W now in the future do you have to change psu if you decide to put a gpu?


Depends on the gpu of course - it should be perfectly fine for something like a 1060 (which you mentioned yourself) or a 1660Ti


FinneousPJ said:


> No, I already said that's enough for 3400G +RX 580. As an example. People love overestimating power reqs for some reason.


A top notch 400W unit might be enough for a 580, but I wouldn't risk it on that Silverstone...


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> No, that's why I said if you have at least some basic gpu for now before you get a proper one.



ah ok sorry I didn't understand correctly. at the moment nothing I have, you have to build a new pc. so far I've only had a laptop and so I want to try to use laptop hdds and a 15-year-old case.



FinneousPJ said:


> No, I already said that's enough for 3400G +RX 580. As an example. People love overestimating power reqs for some reason.


thank's understood



HenrySomeone said:


> Depends on the gpu of course - it should be perfectly fine for something like a 1060 (which you mentioned yourself) or a 1660Ti
> 
> A top notch 400W unit might be enough for a 580, but I wouldn't risk it on that Silverstone...


yes,depends

it depends on the consumption of the gpu you choose. I just gave examples. but for now nothing. then to be on the safe side also that 520 W seasonic gives me a good margin if a future decided a model of gpu. and I also save $ 10-15 compared to evga.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> Depends on the gpu of course - it should be perfectly fine for something like a 1060 (which you mentioned yourself) or a 1660Ti
> 
> A top notch 400W unit might be enough for a 580, but I wouldn't risk it on that Silverstone...


You have no idea. I've run a i7-920 OC to 3.5 GHz and a R9 290X on that model with no issues. People hugely overestimate power requirements. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> You have no idea. I've run a i7-920 OC to 3.5 GHz and a R9 290X on that model with no issues. People hugely overestimate power requirements. I don't get it at all.


what do you think about this?
*SilverStone SST-ST50F-ESB v 2.0 - PC Series Strider Essential, 500W 80 Plus Bronze ATX , 120mm  *


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> what do you think about this?
> *SilverStone SST-ST50F-ESB v 2.0 - PC Series Strider Essential, 500W 80 Plus Bronze ATX , 120mm  *


Yes, that would do as well.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yes, that would do as well.


are these silverstone dc-dc?

why compare this writing on watts? shouldn't it be 400W?       

Combined +12V
 360W​






						ST40F-ESB
					

After successfully serving enthusiasts for years, the Strider Essential series has proven quality and dependable PSUs can indeed be had at affordable prices. So to further improve value for users looking to build great performing PCs, SilverStone has released the Strider Essential Bronze...




					www.silverstonetek.com
				




oem is silverstone?

are the capacitors Japanese?

I can't find this info


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 17, 2019)

Just FYI, every cheap PSU i bought, has resulted in being the part that brakes first.
now i buy PSU with 10 year warranty only.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Just FYI, every cheap PSU i bought, has resulted in being the part that brakes first.
> now i buy PSU with 10 year warranty only.



what would these cheap PSUs be?

thank's


----------



## bug (Sep 17, 2019)

I would definitely get a bigger SSD. SSDs don't like being close to full and I fill my 256GB Windows drive without even trying.
I'm not so sure about those laptop HDDs either.


----------



## r9 (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> PSU is huge overkill.
> 
> I wouldn't go with 3400G when a Ryzen 3 1200 + RX 570 is about the same price. Same upgrade path but better day 1 performance. 3400G is for small form factor systems.



Big +1.


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 17, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Watched it. Didn't help too much :-(





Mr_Shocker said:


> what would these cheap PSUs be?
> 
> thank's


Well i just killed a XFX 750  bronze, it ran about 5 years, before that i killed a cheap corsair 650w bronze, it lasted 4 years .
This is not bad but, somehow its always my PSU that brakes in my systems.
So this time i went all out bought a Platinum with 12 years warranty.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

bug said:


> I would definitely get a bigger SSD. SSDs don't like being close to full and I fill my 256GB Windows drive without even trying.
> I'm not so sure about those laptop HDDs either.



I would like to do this:

in the ssd I put win 10 and autocad while in the hdd for laptop the other programs. are 2 normal hdds for 2.5 " laptops of 500 gb. they told me there were no problems connecting them. it's just that I'm not clear on how to connect them
and if I have to buy cables separately.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> are these silverstone dc-dc?
> 
> why compare this writing on watts? shouldn't it be 400W?
> 
> ...


I don't get what you're asking. Simply put, this PSU is good enough for your specs. You can find a review online if you'd like more info.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Well i just killed a XFX 750  bronze, it ran about 5 years, before that i killed a cheap corsair 650w bronze, it lasted 4 years .
> This is not bad but, somehow its always my PSU that brakes in my systems.
> So this time i went all out bought a Platinum with 12 years warranty.


ok understood
5 years is good i think
I don't want oc, to the limit xmp for the ram or for the slight adjustments for the cpu with the programs maybe of amd. for the moment i'm interested in having a quality power supply.



FinneousPJ said:


> I don't get what you're asking. Simply put, this PSU is good enough for your specs. You can find a review online if you'd like more info.


thanks I simply read 360W on the 12V while this power supply should be 400W. or did I read wrong?


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> ok understood
> 5 years is good i think
> I don't want oc, to the limit xmp for the ram or for the slight adjustments for the cpu with the programs maybe of amd. for the moment i'm interested in having a quality power supply.


5 years is normal for Bronze products,i bought Platinum becorse im feed up with PSU braking on me.
Good luck with your build.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> 5 years is normal for Bronze products,i bought Platinum becorse im feed up with PSU braking on me.
> Good luck with your build.


thank's


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> ok understood
> 5 years is good i think
> I don't want oc, to the limit xmp for the ram or for the slight adjustments for the cpu with the programs maybe of amd. for the moment i'm interested in having a quality power supply.
> 
> ...


Yes this unit has 30 Amps on the 12 V line which equals 360 W. The remaining 40 W are on the other lines. 30 amps is enough for you.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yes this unit has 30 Amps on the 12 V line which equals 360 W. The remaining 40 W are on the other lines. 30 amps is enough for you.


ok understood
tells me that for both models the oem is sirtec? correct? is it a reliable oem?



			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page998.htm


----------



## bug (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I would like to do this:
> 
> in the ssd I put win 10 and autocad while in the hdd for laptop the other programs.


That's fine if you know Windows+AutoCAD fit in there. Just keep in mind your home folder will be on the same drive (by default) and that will grow in time.


Mr_Shocker said:


> are 2 normal hdds for 2.5 " laptops of 500 gb. they told me there were no problems connecting them. it's just that I'm not clear on how to connect them
> and if I have to buy cables separately.


Again, why laptop HDDs? Those are both more expensive and slower than regular HDDs.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

bug said:


> That's fine if you know Windows+AutoCAD fit in there. Just keep in mind your home folder will be on the same drive (by default) and that will grow in time.
> 
> Again, why laptop HDDs? Those are both more expensive and slower than regular HDDs.


because i already have these laptop's hdds 

I would like to recycle and reuse them without buying new HDDs. then maybe using Store MI could make them faster? the problem is that I don't know if I could connect them to the MB and if I have to buy some cables or connectors apart.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 17, 2019)

what country are you in? this helps when trying to help with a build.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I would like to do this:
> 
> in the ssd I put win 10 and autocad while in the hdd for laptop the other programs. are 2 normal hdds for 2.5 " laptops of 500 gb. they told me there were no problems connecting them. it's just that I'm not clear on how to connect them
> and if I have to buy cables separately.


for laptop you can use this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2020307802.html 
https://www.amazon.com/ORICO-Laptop-Optical-Connectivity-Macbook/dp/B010CRVKUO





just make sure the thick


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> for laptop you can use this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2020307802.html
> https://www.amazon.com/ORICO-Laptop-Optical-Connectivity-Macbook/dp/B010CRVKUO
> 
> ...



I do not need. I would just like to know if I can connect the laptop's hdds to the mb only with cables without adapters like that.

thank's


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> Hi,
> soon I will assemble a new PC with these components.
> I would like to know what you think.



If you haven't bought them yet, what is your budget?  Someone here could probably just guide you to a better build and faster instead of 100s of 'what about this' questions.



Mr_Shocker said:


> I would just like to know if I can connect the laptop's hdds to the mb only with cables without adapters like that.



My laptop HDD has a proprietary connector so it will be hard to say for sure.  But most likely.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> get the Corsair CX450, it is cheap and it is reliable. I build several PC's at work with it and never had issues.


there are two CWT and Great Wall versions. which to choose? CWT has better components?



moproblems99 said:


> If you haven't bought them yet, what is your budget? Someone here could probably just guide you to a better build and faster instead of 100s of 'what about this' questions.



i already have 2 hdds. I don't need to buy new ones.



moproblems99 said:


> If you haven't bought them yet, what is your budget?  Someone here could probably just guide you to a better build and faster instead of 100s of 'what about this' questions.
> 
> 
> 
> My laptop HDD has a proprietary connector so it will be hard to say for sure.  But most likely.


how do i check if it has a proprietary connector? because the laptop's hdds seem to be normal sata


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> there are two CWT and Great Wall versions. which to choose? CWT has better components?




not sure what you mean by that


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> not sure what you mean by that


better internal and circuit structure or better electronic components. essentially which of the 2 is the best?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

second one in my opinion


----------



## bug (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> because i already have these laptop's hdds
> 
> I would like to recycle and reuse them without buying new HDDs. then maybe using Store MI could make them faster? the problem is that I don't know if I could connect them to the MB and if I have to buy some cables or connectors apart.


Ok, that makes sense.
You don't need special cables, the special laptop connector is on the motherboard. The connectors on the laptop HDD are the same as those for desktop. So all you need is a couple of SATA data cables and a couple of SATA power cables. You can probably get them all for $5 or so.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 18, 2019)

bug said:


> Ok, that makes sense.
> You don't need special cables, the special laptop connector is on the motherboard. The connectors on the laptop HDD are the same as those for desktop. So all you need is a couple of SATA data cables and a couple of SATA power cables. You can probably get them all for $5 or so.


sata power cables
aren't they already included in the psu?

sata data cables like these?







Liviu Cojocaru said:


> second one in my opinion


great wall?

sounds like chinese


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> sata power cables
> aren't they already included in the psu?
> 
> sata data cables like these?
> ...


Yes some will be included with the PSU. And some data cables will be included with mobo usually. They may or may not be enough.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 18, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yes some will be included with the PSU. And some data cables will be included with mobo usually. They may or may not be enough.


I hope there are enough, I would also like to put a desktop hdd that I don't use. but I don't know if it's convenient, so in total it would be 1 ssd, 2 laptop hdd, 1 desktop hdd


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I hope there are enough, I would also like to put a desktop hdd that I don't use. but I don't know if it's convenient, so in total it would be 1 ssd, 2 laptop hdd, 1 desktop hdd


If it's not enough you can pop into the store and buy some! Don't sweat it lol


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 18, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> If it's not enough you can pop into the store and buy some! Don't sweat it lol



hahaha I try to do everything by spending as little as possible

thank's

I just miss to understand if the cables reset n' on/off button LEDs go smoothly to the motherboard I will take (15 years old case)


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> hahaha I try to do everything by spending as little as possible
> 
> thank's
> 
> I just miss to understand if the cables reset n' on/off button LEDs go smoothly to the motherboard I will take (15 years old case)


No idea without seeing them. If it's not OK you can rig it though, by changing the connector, couldn't be simpler.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 18, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> No idea without seeing them. If it's not OK you can rig it though, by changing the connector, couldn't be simpler.


I'll take some pictures in these days

is this motherboard ready for ryzen 3400g without updating the bios? do you recommend it?

if there are other compatible motherboards at a lower price and compatible with ryzen 3400g you can write

*B450M Pro4-F*








						ASRock B450M Pro4-F
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, DVI-D, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps...




					www.asrock.com
				




I have hardly understood the differences between these 3 motherboards, they look the same and should support ryzen 3400g without updating the bios. if I'm not mistaken

*B450M-HDV R4.0 - B450M Pro4 -* *B450M Pro4-F*





						ASRock > Motherboard Compare Result
					






					www.asrock.com
				



,


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I hope there are enough, I would also like to put a desktop hdd that I don't use. but I don't know if it's convenient, so in total it would be 1 ssd, 2 laptop hdd, 1 desktop hdd


Don't worry, I'm currently running 4 SSDs and 1 HDD. That's what I like best about PC: it's flexible


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 18, 2019)

bug said:


> Don't worry, I'm currently running 4 SSDs and 1 HDD. That's what I like best about PC: it's flexible



I'll put the new SSD plus the laptop hdds that I already own and we'll see how it behaves,
I would also like to try store mi.

maybe I will go to mb asrock if they are already ready for ryzen 3000 without updating the bios.


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I'll put the new SSD plus the laptop hdds that I already own and we'll see how it behaves,


No reason it shouldn't work for you.


Mr_Shocker said:


> I would also like to try store mi.


I have no experience with that, but I doubt anything can improve the abysmal seek times of a laptop HDD. If the drives are not too old, you could try a RAID0 configuration though.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 19, 2019)

bug said:


> No reason it shouldn't work for you.
> 
> I have no experience with that, but I doubt anything can improve the abysmal seek times of a laptop HDD. If the drives are not too old, you could try a RAID0 configuration though.


the hdds are a few years old. I'll try raid0, honestly I've never done it and I don't know what it is.


----------



## bug (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> the hdds are a few years old. I'll try raid0, honestly I've never done it and I don't know what it is.


It's just pooling your drives together so that when you read/write stuff, half of it goes to one disk and the other half goes to the other. Have fun!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> great wall?
> 
> sounds like chinese













			:: Channel Well Technology Co.,Ltd. ::
		


So it's either China or Taiwan.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 19, 2019)

bug said:


> It's just pooling your drives together so that when you read/write stuff, half of it goes to one disk and the other half goes to the other. Have fun!


it would seem that store-mi has the same function as raid0



Chomiq said:


> :: Channel Well Technology Co.,Ltd. ::
> 
> 
> 
> So it's either China or Taiwan.


I would prefer, if possible, something made in the USA . but maybe I ask too much.


----------



## bug (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> it would seem that store-mi has the same function as raid0
> 
> 
> I would prefer, if possible, something made in the USA . but maybe I ask too much.


No, now that I read about it, StoreMi is a whole different beast: it learns which files are accessed more frequently an places those on the faster drive. Since you'll be getting tiny 128GB SSD, you won't be able to use that.
RAID0 takes two identical disks and splits each read and write operation between them.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 19, 2019)

bug said:


> No, now that I read about it, StoreMi is a whole different beast: it learns which files are accessed more frequently an places those on the faster drive. Since you'll be getting tiny 128GB SSD, you won't be able to use that.
> RAID0 takes two identical disks and splits each read and write operation between them.


ok for the moment only an idea remains, I still have to order everything and mount.  I guess I won't use raid0 and maybe not even store mi. it was more my curiosity. since I need a 256mb ssd to use it.


----------



## bug (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> ok for the moment only an idea remains, I still have to order everything and mount.  I guess I won't use raid0 and maybe not even store mi. it was more my curiosity. since I need a 256mb ssd to use it.


It's more likely you'll need a dedicated SSD for StoreMi, that you'll pool together with your other drives (and then the software will decide where to write what).
For RAID0 you only need a pair of identical disks and you're set. The downside of RAID0 is when one disk fails, you loose all the content. But laptop HDDs don't fail that easy (they don't rotate as fast and are built to withstand shocks anyway).
Whether you want to try either solutions is entirely up to you, I can only give you the technical details.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 20, 2019)

bug said:


> It's more likely you'll need a dedicated SSD for StoreMi, that you'll pool together with your other drives (and then the software will decide where to write what).
> For RAID0 you only need a pair of identical disks and you're set. The downside of RAID0 is when one disk fails, you loose all the content. But laptop HDDs don't fail that easy (they don't rotate as fast and are built to withstand shocks anyway).
> Whether you want to try either solutions is entirely up to you, I can only give you the technical details.



at the limit if I decide to try I will try store mi. how can I check if an ssd is dedicated for store mi?


----------



## bug (Sep 20, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> at the limit if I decide to try I will try store mi. how can I check if an ssd is dedicated for store mi?


When you set up StoreMi, you'll probably be asked to select the drives you want StoreMi to use.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

bug said:


> When you set up StoreMi, you'll probably be asked to select the drives you want StoreMi to use.


thank's

I will almost certainly take this ssd 120GB





						Patriot Burst Solid State Drive ( SSD ) | Patriot Memory
					

The Patriot Burst Solid State Drive is the perfect way to enhance your computer performance. The Burst offers fast transfer speeds to speed up application loading and provide an overall better gaming experience.




					www.info.patriotmemory.com
				




I'm still considering the choice of the ram and especially the psu.
while for the fan I go to TC temperature control. these are the fan models that would interest me at the moment.

the ram I don't know how much a 3200 mhz is worth compared to a 3000 on a practical level.

*F9 TC*








						F9 TC| 92 mm 3-Pin Case Fan with Temperature Sensor | ARCTIC
					

The F TC Series case fans deliver efficient case cooling with automatic fan speed control using the temperature sensor.




					www.arctic.ac
				




*F9 PRO TC*








						EOL
					






					www.arctic.ac


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> there are two CWT and Great Wall versions. which to choose? CWT has better components?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get the CWT, Greatwall is cheap crap


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get the CWT, Greatwall is cheap crap


I believe that very probably I will not take the corsair. I would like something quality obviously at a good price. possibly made in usa. but I see there's only Chinese shi*t around


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> I believe that very probably I will not take the corsair. I would like something quality obviously at a good price. possibly made in usa. but I see there's only Chinese shi*t around


If it was Me Id Go Seasonic OEM or Superflower OEM,

CWT OEM is ok, Anyson is Ok.

Greatwall, ATNG, Sirfa, Sirtec, Fortron/FSP is Crap



			PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX
		







						Platform index - PSU Platform Database
					






					www.orionpsudb.com


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> If it was Me Id Go Seasonic OEM or Superflower OEM,
> 
> CWT OEM is ok, Anyson is Ok.
> 
> Greatwall is Crap



i am seeing this of the seasonic


			https://seasonic.com/m12ii-evo#specification
		


or






						ST50F-ESB
					

After successfully serving enthusiasts for years, the Strider Essential series has proven quality and dependable PSUs can indeed be had at affordable prices. So to further improve value for users looking to build great performing PCs, SilverStone has released the Strider Essential Bronze...




					www.silverstonetek.com
				





I'm not an expert, I don't know which one is the best

I am also considering this new siloverstone and I do not know any differences from the previous model






						ET500
					

SilverStone created the Essential series power supplies to provide enthusiasts with an affordable choice when building PCs. The ET500 has 80 PLUS Bronze efficiency with single +12V rail and the ability to provide 24/7 40℃continuous output. In addition, it is equipped with low-noise 120mm fan for...




					www.silverstonetek.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> i am seeing this of the seasonic
> 
> 
> https://seasonic.com/m12ii-evo#specification
> ...



The ST50F-ESB is Sirtec=Crap

The ET500 might be based on CWT then again it may not.

Stick to Seasonic.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> The ST50F-ESB is Sirtec=Crap
> 
> The ET500 might be based on CWT then again it may not.
> 
> Stick to Seasonic.


thank's


I stay for that seasonic I sent you

I am now considering these two. one is superflower and the other is andyson.
I can't find them on the market or on amazon.
what do you think of these 2 psu? are good?

*Bronze King ECO 500W*








						Super Flower Computer Inc. - Computer case, Power supply
					

振華電腦為全球電源供應器專業製造商，以優秀的經營團隊，結合實力堅強的研發陣容，持續在市場上推出品質優良的產品




					www.super-flower.com.tw
				




*BX 550*





						BX 550 - PRODUCTS - Andyson International Co., Ltd
					

描述




					www.andysonpower.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> 
> 
> I stay for that seasonic I sent you
> ...



Seasonic and SuperFlower are the top OEMs, Andyson and CWT are like a Tier below them.

Are you trying to get a PSU as cheaply as possible?


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Seasonic and SuperFlower are the top OEMs, Andyson and CWT are like a Tier below them.
> 
> Are you trying to get a PSU as cheaply as possible?


I am aiming at the quality of the components and at a good realization of the psu.
if i have to spend money for a good psu that lasts me in time without problems, I can do it.
compared maybe to allocate that money on aesthetics or on leds.
obviously always at a good price.
so I will focus on seasonic and super-flowers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Either way you cant go wrong.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Either way you cant go wrong.


thank's


I should understand who sells and where to buy this
*Bronze King ECO 500W








						Super Flower Computer Inc. - Computer case, Power supply
					

振華電腦為全球電源供應器專業製造商，以優秀的經營團隊，結合實力堅強的研發陣容，持續在市場上推出品質優良的產品




					www.super-flower.com.tw
				



*
at the moment I can't find it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> 
> 
> I should understand who sells and where to buy this
> ...



Where do you live?


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Where do you live?


USA
but in this moment i'm in EU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Look at EVGA, XFX, Seasonic.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look at EVGA, XFX, Seasonic.


seasonic should I not exclude it if I want to go back to the brand that sells it? since seasonic is already an oem


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

No dont exclude it


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> No dont exclude it


maybe I expressed myself badly. for now I remain with the* seasonic **M12II EVO* psu that I mentioned earlier.


			https://seasonic.com/m12ii-evo#specification
		

While if I would like to go back to *Bronze King ECO 500W super-flower*
which brand should I consider? (example corsair or evga)








						Super Flower Computer Inc. - Computer case, Power supply
					

振華電腦為全球電源供應器專業製造商，以優秀的經營團隊，結合實力堅強的研發陣容，持續在市場上推出品質優良的產品




					www.super-flower.com.tw


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> maybe I expressed myself badly. for now I remain with the* seasonic **M12II EVO* psu that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> https://seasonic.com/m12ii-evo#specification
> ...



Evga tends to be safer with their oem selection, corsair is a mixed bag


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Evga tends to be safer with their oem selection, corsair is a mixed bag


thank's


is there a way to go back to the evga oems?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> 
> 
> is there a way to go back to the evga oems?



Yes RealhardtechX.com

Rvga uses seasonic superflower and i believe cwt too


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes RealhardtechX.com
> 
> Rvga uses seasonic superflower and i believe cwt too


thank's
i see the psu *evga b3 550* it's superflower and this is that i was choosing


			http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm
		

for now this* evga b3 550* *(550W) *and the seasonic *M12II EVO (520W) *are my chose
it will depends from the price

the second one is cheaper and the only difference is eco mode and the oem
_- eco mode would be (*evga b3 550)* S2FC - Smart and Silent Fan Control (*M12II EVO*_*)?*



Fan Size / Bearing 130mm Long Life Sleeve Bearing                     **evga b3 550*


Fan Bearing            120 mmFluid Dynamic Bearing                             **M12II EVO*
_- which of the two fans is better?_



ProtectionOPP, OVP, UVP, SCP                                                                                                   **M12II EVO*



Heavy-duty protections, including OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Voltage Protection), OCP (Over Current Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), and OTP (Over Temperature Protection)                     **evga b3 550*
_- *M12II EVO* doesn't have OCP and OTP?_




Japanese Capacitor                        Main PCB            **evga b3 550*
105 °C Japanese Capacitor                                          **M12II EVO*
_- are capacitors the same and always installed on the main PCB in both cases?_












						Products - Featured Products
					

Products - Featured Products




					www.evga.com
				






			https://seasonic.com/m12ii-evo#specification


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> a good psu that lasts me in time without problems



Get a Seasonic Focus Plus Gold or a Corsair RMxxxx (2018) these come with a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 22, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Get a Seasonic Focus Plus Gold or a Corsair RMxxxx (2018) these come with a 10 year warranty.


thank's
but my budget for psu is lower 80 euros MAX


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> but my budget for psu is lower 80 euros MAX



Seasonic Focus Gold 450W





						Seasonic Focus Gold 450W - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net
				




Around 70 Euros and a 7 year warranty.


----------

